# :VIDEO: Green Dragon Plakat



## MettaBettaKnight (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi Betta people, I'm new here. I just got back into the hobby a couple months ago. Just wanted to show my Betta and see what you guys think, is he show worthy? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1dkmItpa14


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't know much about hmpk form and finnage, but I'd like to say he is quite the looker!

May I ask, what brand of tank is that? I love the shape and appearance of it! I'm considering buying one of those exact tank dimensions. Interesting! Please let me know where you got yours! I'd love to buy one as soon as possible ;-)


----------



## MettaBettaKnight (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi, the brand is Do!Aqua, a subsidiary of the brand ADA(aqua design Amano).
The tank is a 45F. You can check it out and purchase one from here:http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_101&products_id=808#prettyPhoto

And if you want to pay a higher price you can get the high clarity ADA-45F: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=277#prettyPhoto

They also carry the larger 60F. Other vendors carry the 90F 120F 170F etc. but those are harder to source and much more expensive.


----------

